# Besoin d'aide : conversations whatsapp supprimées comment les récupérer?



## MALTO23897 (8 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

J'espère qu'il y a quelqu'un qui pourra m'éclairer.
J'ai un Iphone SE, non mis à jour (ios 9)

Je vous explique en essayant de vous donner tous les détails : il y a 10 jours, mon telephone a buggué, pas de pertes sauf whatsapp.
L'appli whatsapp plante, me dit qu'il est impossible de recuperer mes conversations et qu'il faut desinstaller l'app et la remettre. Je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde avant ce bug. Je ne desinstalle pas l'appli tout de suite et je fais une sauvegarde itunes en espérant que peut etre les discussions pourront etre sauvegardées comme ca vu qu'elles sont dans la mémoire interne du telephone.

Cependant, je n'ai eu aucun souci à recuperer avec un logiciel trouvé sur internet les photos et videos de toutes mes discussions mais je n'ai pas pu recuperer via ce type de logiciel les conversations/messages à proprement parler. J'en ai essayé quelqu'uns trouvés sur internet sans succès. (logiciel qui scanne le telephone comme recuva, phone rescue, imyfone etc)

Toute à l'heure, sur le logiciel copy trans Shelbee, quand j'ouvre ma sauvegarde itunes effectuée juste après le bug whatsapp, l'icone whatsapp indique 102 kb , quand j'ouvre ma sauvegarde itunes effectuée après avoir réinstallé l'app whatsapp sur mon telephone, l'icone whatsapp indique 4 kb.
Est ce que cette différence indique que j'ai un espoir de revoir mes discussions si je restaure l'appli ?
Je n'y connais rien et si quelqu'un a deja vecu la meme chose ou sait ce que je peux faire, merci pour votre aide.
D'ailleurs, 1 KB de whatsapp ca correspond en gros à quoi ? (combien de messages ou combien de images/videos ?)

PS: C'etait des conversations très importantes depuis des années dont certaines que malheureusement je ne pourrai plus avoir avec certaines personnes. Je sais que j'aurai du faire une sauvegarde mais je ne l'ai pas fait.

Merci à tous ceux qui pourront me venir en aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

C'est normalement sauvegardé dans iCloud si tu avais les bons réglages (cf https://faq.whatsapp.com/fr/iphone/20888066/)




Regarde dans l'iPhone si l'application utilise bien de l'espace sur iCloud (cela est visible même si elle n'est plus installée)


----------



## MALTO23897 (8 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> C'est normalement sauvegardé dans iCloud si tu avais les bons réglages (cf https://faq.whatsapp.com/fr/iphone/20888066/)
> Voir la pièce jointe 172337
> 
> 
> ...


Malheureusement je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde.. 
Au vu de ma situation telle que je l'ai décrite avez vous une autre solution ? 
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

Contacter Whatsapp pour leur demander conseil ?








						Contactez WhatsApp
					

WhatsApp Messenger : plus de 2 milliards de personnes dans plus de 180 pays utilisent WhatsApp pour rester en contact avec leurs amis et famille, où que ce soit et à n’importe quel moment. WhatsApp est gratuit, disponible sur téléphones et offre la possibilité d’envoyer des messages et d’appeler...




					www.whatsapp.com
				




Sinon, tester l'application pour savoir si tu as qqc de sauvegardé? Je pense que l'espace sur iCloud est surement utilisé par des images dans mon cas et que les messages sont sur les serveurs de Whatsapp.
Sinon, tu as sans doute d'autres sauvegarde de ton iPhone. Sauvegarde auto sur le cloud ?


----------



## MALTO23897 (8 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Contacter Whatsapp pour leur demander conseil ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde du tout c'est bien ça le problème. C'est pour ça que je me demandais si avoir fait une sauvegarde après le bug mais quand j'avais déjà perdu mes conversations sert à quelque chose ? Sachant que pour l'instant j'ai rien réussi à récupèrer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mai 2020)

Si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, je ne vais pas pouvoir l'inventer...

As-tu relancé Whataspp depuis ton problème ? Si tu ne l'as pas fait, tu peux toujours essayer on ne sait jamais...


----------



## MALTO23897 (8 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde, je ne vais pas pouvoir l'inventer...
> 
> As-tu relancé Whataspp depuis ton problème ? Si tu ne l'as pas fait, tu peux toujours essayer on ne sait jamais...


Oui j'ai précisé depuis le début dans mon premier message que je n'avais aucune sauvegarde..


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2020)

je pense que c’est mort. Désolé.


----------

